# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Hämeenlinnanväylä ja Jokerin pysäkki

## Multsun poika

Onkohan mitään suunnitelmia lisätä/siirtää Haagan pikavuoropysäkki Eliel Saarisen tien sillalle. Tampereelta tullessa tuntuu hassulta, kun Paunu ei pysähdy siinä. Ensi syksystä alkaen kun Jokeri (tai 550, miten vain) alkaa sahata 5 min välein ja päivälläkin 10 min välein, pysäkille olisi tarvetta. Jokerihan alkaa ajaa myös la ja su.
Paunulla Jokerista tuskin on kuultukaan, mutta joku valveutunut päättäjä voisi ottaa asian ajaakseen. Hotelli Haagaan pääsisi edelleen aika kätevästi vaihtamalla Eliel Saarisen tie sillalla 63:een, vaikka hotellin "oma" pikavuoropysäkki tässä yhteydessä poistettaisiinkin.

----------

